# Last page of threads have "unclickable" pages thereafter



## becareful2

*http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/358458-might-d-might-r-im-definitely-nuts-i-know-6.html*

As of this moment, the last page is 6, but there are pages 7 to 12; you just can't click on them. Clicking on them would take you back to page 6. I've seen this happen often.


----------



## rockon

I am having a similar problem with the "How do I handle my husbands fantasy of me sleeping with another man" thread. It shows a page 7 but when I click on it the same page reloads. :scratchhead:


----------



## 225985

becareful2 said:


> *http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...ht-d-might-r-im-definitely-nuts-i-know-6.html*
> 
> 
> 
> As of this moment, the last page is 6, but there are pages 7 to 12; you just can't click on them. Clicking on them would take you back to page 6. I've seen this happen often.




That link sends me to a different thread.


----------



## Kivlor

Definitely doing the same to me. Stuck at page 6.

I've been having a lot of problems with TAM the last week or 2. Earlier today I was trying to load page 3 of the "Occam's Razor" Thread in Politics and Religion, and every time it loaded @Deejo's profile instead. Did that to me for ~15 minutes.

What's up with TAM being so buggy recently?


----------



## Personal

The same here as well.


----------



## 225985

Hacking by the Russians?


----------



## Blondilocks

Social's 'Humorous Memes' thread is the same. Can't access last 4 pages. All day.


----------



## Red Sonja

Uh oh, database pointer problems. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## CharlieParker

Blondilocks said:


> Social's 'Humorous Memes' thread is the same. Can't access last 4 pages. All day.


Oh, the humanity. :smile2:

But I'm seeing it all over too.


----------



## 3putt

Same problems here.


----------



## happy as a clam

Same.


----------



## Openminded

For me, it's been random threads in several forums. Started about a week ago.


----------



## Andy1001

My own thread has lost the last thirty five posts.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

I'm hitting and seeing everything I'm clicking on in the links provided in this thread... all pages responding and showing.

Last week was only not seeing my own posting links... I thought that was just an account permission thing when the account changed.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

Last weekend, I couldn't get into a couple of threads all weekend. They would just come up as a white page. Today, I'm having the same problem. And yesterday, I was missing all sorts of posts. Some pages were completely inaccessible just like y'all are experiencing! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985

Andy1001 said:


> My own thread has lost the last thirty five posts.




So you get to invite MIL for dinner again.


----------



## Andy1001

blueinbr said:


> So you get to invite MIL for dinner again.


I wonder would she show up.


----------



## Administrator

Hey all

Sorry for the confusion. There was a rebuild run this morning, that should have fixed it. I can access the last page of the thread linked in the OP now. Can you all confirm?

Dayle


----------



## GusPolinski

Yungster said:


> Hey all
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. There was a rebuild run this morning, that should have fixed it. I can access the last page of the thread linked in the OP now. Can you all confirm?
> 
> Dayle


I'm currently unable to view past page 10 of this thread...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...t-d-might-r-im-definitely-nuts-i-know-10.html

ETA: Per the forum index, the last update to this thread was posted by the OP at 813 pm this evening; I am able to see that post. That said, that update is on page 10 of the thread, and the site seems to believe that there are 15 pages in the thread.


----------



## 225985

GusPolinski said:


> I'm currently unable to view past page 10 of this thread...
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...t-d-might-r-im-definitely-nuts-i-know-10.html
> 
> ETA: Per the forum index, the last update to this thread was posted by the OP at 813 pm this evening; I am able to see that post. That said, that update is on page 10 of the thread, and the site seems to believe that there are 15 pages in the thread.




This link redirects me to a 2007 thread with two posts.


----------



## MattMatt

I am not having the missing pages problem.

However it does take me at least 3 attempts sometimes more to open HB50's thread and other threads, too.

I have severe problems with looking at my likes page. Sometimes I have to reload upto 20 times.


----------



## Administrator

Do you typically come on the site at the same time?

Kyle


----------



## browser

It happened to me!

I'm somebody now!

This thread currently shows 15 pages but I can only reach the end of 14. 

When I click on 15 it brings me right back to 14.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/consid...rt-my-wife-badly-neglect-codependance-14.html


----------



## Openminded

Still continuing with the last page not being viewable on a couple of threads. 

And I also occasionally have problems viewing my notifications page.


----------



## JohnA

I have experienced all the above. I often notice long after I open a page from TAM there is still something running in the background.


----------



## TBT

Posts from a couple of days are missing at the end of this thread... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/64354-nye-music-tam-surfer-1360.html

If I do an advanced search of specific users,I can see and read their posts,but they just aren't recognized in the thread page.

This has become a common occurrence across multiple threads as of late.


----------



## 3putt

TBT said:


> Posts from a couple of days are missing at the end of this thread... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/64354-nye-music-tam-surfer-1360.html
> 
> If I do an advanced search of specific users,I can see and read their posts,but they just aren't recognized in the thread page.
> 
> This has become a common occurrence across multiple threads as of late.


Yep. The meme thread is acting up like this again as well.


----------



## rockon

I am having the same problem as I write this. The last page of Humorous memes is inaccessible, has been all day.


----------



## Hope Shimmers

TBT said:


> Posts from a couple of days are missing at the end of this thread... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/64354-nye-music-tam-surfer-1360.html
> 
> If I do an advanced search of specific users,I can see and read their posts,but they just aren't recognized in the thread page.
> 
> This has become a common occurrence across multiple threads as of late.


These are vbulletin bug problems. It is particularly bad on large threads. I own a fairly active forum that I run with vbulletin 4.2, and we actually ended up limiting the size of threads because of this. vbulletin creators aren't servicing their older versions anymore; they are too busy trying to fix their train wreck version 5.

This is an issue in the singles thread too ( http://talkaboutmarriage.com/life-after-divorce/79153-singles-tam-2310.html ). The most recent 11 or 12 posts don't show up in the thread. If you look at the thread before opening it, you can see it says the last post was at 10:35AM today, by tripad. But the last post in the thread was posted sometime yesterday. Also, that last post says it is "post 34650 of 34638" (that's not a typo). 

There is a go-around, if you want to do it. If you go into User CP > Edit Options then scroll down to 'Thread Display Options', you can change the dropdown box under 'Thread Display Mode' to 'Linear - Newest First ' (the default is 'Oldest First'). Then scroll down and hit 'Save'. What that does is re-sort the posts so that the newer ones are at the top instead of the bottom. If you do that, then open the ''Singles' thread I linked to above, the newest replies that are now missing will be displayed at the beginning of the thread and you can read them (instead it cuts off the oldest ones).


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

Hope Shimmers said:


> There is a go-around, if you want to do it. If you go into User CP > Edit Options then scroll down to 'Thread Display Options', you can change the dropdown box under 'Thread Display Mode' to 'Linear - Newest First ' (the default is 'Oldest First'). Then scroll down and hit 'Save'. What that does is re-sort the posts so that the newer ones are at the top instead of the bottom. If you do that, then open the ''Singles' thread I linked to above, the newest replies that are now missing will be displayed at the beginning of the thread and you can read them (instead it cuts off the oldest ones).


Thanks for this tip. There are a couple of threads that I can't view active posting comments, so I reordered and now I can see the comments!


----------



## meson

It's happening with me and the humorous memes thread with both a safari client and tapatalk.


----------



## browser

I'm getting extremely slow page loads at times. 

I'll sometimes open up a handful of threads in new tabs all at once and those hourglasses just keep on spinning yet at the same time I'll open a completely different website and it's right there. So the problem is obviously with this forum.


----------



## rockon

Still having problems with Humorous memes. It shows new posts, but when I click the newest post is almost 2 days old.


----------



## browser

When I woke up this morning I had to do #2, and then 5 minutes later had to do it again. It burned a little. Could be due to the hot chili I had yesterday while watching the late football game.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

browser said:


> When I woke up this morning I had to do #2, and then 5 minutes later had to do it again. It burned a little. Could be due to the hot chili I had yesterday while watching the late football game.


Ok, thanks for sharing! :lol:


----------



## rockon

browser said:


> When I woke up this morning I had to do #2, and then 5 minutes later had to do it again. It burned a little. Could be due to the hot chili I had yesterday while watching the late football game.


Um............................ok. :scratchhead:


----------



## Florida_rosbif

Humorous memes thread acting up again. I think that, of all the websites that I frequent often, TAM is the slowest loading of them all.


----------



## Tillaan

Been having this problem in my thread. Noticed something over the last week though, About a week ago it was the middle of the thread that was missing. Would say 13 pages or so, and posts ended at page 8. but the beginning was there and the most recent posts were there. It was all middle posts that were missing. Today I noticed I cannot see anything from the last 9 days. BUT if I look using my phone using the tapatalk app I can see every post just fine. I've been posting still via tapatalk app and can see those posts there just fine.

Thread link below:
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...ight-d-might-r-im-definitely-nuts-i-know.html


----------



## DayOne

I WANT MY MEMES THREAD BACK! 

Stuck on page 446. :frown2:

In Chrome and IE.

Perhaps time for a mod to thin down some of the older posts....


----------



## Andy1001

At least thirty posts have disappeared off my thread.


----------



## MrsAldi

I can't see some threads, yet again! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding

MrsAldi said:


> I can't see some threads, yet again!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Same here, can't see last page of MEME thread. I was able to post a MEME just now, but can't even see that as well!


----------



## MrsAldi

EllisRedding said:


> Same here, can't see last page of MEME thread. I was able to post a MEME just now, but can't even see that as well!


Yeah, it sucks!  I need my daily dose of Memes. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding

MrsAldi said:


> Yeah, it sucks!  I need my daily dose of Memes.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Yup, I am twitching here 

Well, here is one for now, it helps to read it out loud lol


----------



## wantshelp

Cannot load last page(s) in my thread either.... 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/358290-dealing-herpes-marriage-17.html


----------



## 3putt

EllisRedding said:


> Yup, I am twitching here
> 
> Well, here is one for now, it helps to read it out loud lol


You got an immediate like from me on that one. That really made me LOL. Very clever!


----------



## Administrator

Running a tool to fix the issue of viewing that last page of that thread. You can also do a temp work around if you go to UserCP>Edit Options>Thread Display Options and increase the number of posts view-able per page.

KEvin


----------



## EllisRedding

Yungster said:


> Running a tool to fix the issue of viewing that last page of that thread. You can also do a temp work around if you go to UserCP>Edit Options>Thread Display Options and increase the number of posts view-able per page.
> 
> KEvin


Same issue now, I cannot view the last page of a thread in the Private Members section. I already have my Thread Display Options set to max (40 posts per page)


----------



## Administrator

can you PM me the thread that you can't view the last page in? 

This may just be a database error, it can be fixed quickly... possibly

Lee


----------



## TheGoodGuy

I'm having the issue in both of these threads:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/new-me...yourself/340521-fianc-es-tattoo-new-post.html
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/290042-walking-dead-observation-new-post.html

I'll try the option to show more in each thread and see what happens.


----------



## EllisRedding

Yungster said:


> can you PM me the thread that you can't view the last page in?
> 
> This may just be a database error, it can be fixed quickly... possibly
> 
> Lee


Lee - I pm'd you the thread yesterday,still no luck accessing the last page. I am trying to tell the OP they just one $1 million dollars, but I guess they will never know


----------



## TheGoodGuy

EllisRedding said:


> Lee - I pm'd you the thread yesterday,still no luck accessing the last page. I am trying to tell the OP they just one $1 million dollars, but I guess they will never know


Darn. guess you'll have to just give it to me.


----------



## TheGoodGuy

TheGoodGuy said:


> I'm having the issue in both of these threads:
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/new-me...yourself/340521-fianc-es-tattoo-new-post.html
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/290042-walking-dead-observation-new-post.html
> 
> I'll try the option to show more in each thread and see what happens.


I was able to see more of this one (http://talkaboutmarriage.com/new-me...yourself/340521-fianc-es-tattoo-new-post.html) after showing 40 posts per page, but it still stops at some point in the past. The last post I see was by MJJEAN on 12-11-2016, 03:09 PM


----------



## EllisRedding

TheGoodGuy said:


> I was able to see more of this one (http://talkaboutmarriage.com/new-me...yourself/340521-fianc-es-tattoo-new-post.html) after showing 40 posts per page, but it still stops at some point in the past. The last post I see was by MJJEAN on 12-11-2016, 03:09 PM


I can only see the last MJJEAN post as well for 12-11


----------



## EleGirl

There is some issue with very long threads.

The admins have suggested that when a thread gets very long, about 1000 posts, that the thread be closed. And then the OP of the thread start a sequel thread. If any of you do this, include a link to your original thread in the OP of the sequel thread.


----------



## EunuchMonk

Maybe we are being ****** *******ed!

Edit: ^^Wow, she-who-must-not-be-named, eh?


----------



## EleGirl

EunuchMonk said:


> Maybe we are being ****** *******ed!
> 
> Edit: ^^Wow, she-who-must-not-be-named, eh?


This makes no sense at all. Could you please elaborate?


----------



## EunuchMonk

EleGirl said:


> This makes no sense at all. Could you please elaborate?


I was saying we might be hacked like another infamous adultery website. Then I realised the name was automatically censored out. Apparently, we can't speak that name here. "She-who-must-not-be-named", get it?


----------



## 225985

EunuchMonk said:


> I was saying we might be hacked like another infamous adultery website. Then I realised the name was automatically censored out. Apparently, we can't speak that name here. "She-who-must-not-be-named", get it?




"Another" adultery website? I didn't know TAM was one. Although i have heard past rumors of TAM members having affairs.


----------



## EllisRedding

blueinbr said:


> "Another" adultery website? I didn't know TAM was one. Although i have heard past rumors of TAM members having affairs.


Well, if you look at the toolbar at the top of TAM, notice they have a section "FOR THE RAPISTS" ...


----------



## 225985

EllisRedding said:


> Well, if you look at the toolbar at the top of TAM, notice they have a section "FOR THE RAPISTS" ...




Sorry. I don't do rape jokes. My wife was assaulted years ago and a close friend was assaulted this year.


----------



## EunuchMonk

blueinbr said:


> "Another" adultery website? I didn't know TAM was one. Although i have heard past rumors of TAM members having affairs.


I do wonder about members who have never made a post publicly but are always in private chat. Makes you wonder if TAM is being used as a chat service for clandestine activities.


----------



## Affaircare

This issue has popped up on @heartbroken50's thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/345378-caught-husband-sexting-232.html

At the moment it says there are 234 pages, but only 232 display. Try clicking on the "link" to pages 234 and you are redirected to page 232. Try putting in -234 to the end of the link, and you are redirected to page 232. The final comment says it was written by HB and the final post we can see is written by HB, but it's acting as if 2 pages of the thread are not displaying.


----------



## Affaircare

Same issue with this thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/privat...t-d-might-r-im-definitely-nuts-i-know-18.html It shows 23 pages but will only go to page 18...although last post was from Tillian and the last post we see on page 18 is also from Tillian.


----------



## TheGoodGuy

It's happening again on the Humorous Memes thread too


----------



## chatabox

It's happening again on some posts.


----------



## rockon

TheGoodGuy said:


> It's happening again on the Humorous Memes thread too


I had this same problem a week or so ago. It has been working good for me to date.


----------



## MrsAldi

EllisRedding said:


> Same issue now, I cannot view the last page of a thread in the Private Members section. I already have my Thread Display Options set to max (40 posts per page)


Yes, it's not working any longer for me. 
Cannot see, What's in Your Mind thread. 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## karole

Having same problem today with HB's thread


----------



## karole

Now, HB's thread will only open through page 88?????


----------



## 225985

*Last page of threads have &quot;unclickable&quot; pages thereafter*



karole said:


> Now, HB's thread will only open through page 88?????




I use Tapatalk. No problem with it. Can read all the latest on HB.


----------



## Administrator

Should be ok now can you try it out?

Kyle


----------



## TheGoodGuy

still no go for me on the Memes thread @Yungster


----------



## EllisRedding

TheGoodGuy said:


> still no go for me on the Memes thread @Yungster


Same here, not working. Maybe I should just start a new MEME thread since I think that thread is massive (and prob part of the reason for the issue)


----------



## EllisRedding

FYI - reversing the linear order so new posts show first worked, but honestly that makes it a mess trying to follow along as you end up reading things in reverse order.


----------



## EllisRedding

New MEME thread:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/362514-humorous-memes-v2-0-extreme.html
@TheGoodGuy @MrsAldi


----------



## Administrator

Hey,

I found that if you clear the cache and cookies on your browser it will stop sticking on that page since the rebuild was done by Kyle. 

~Sheeena


----------



## 3putt

Yungster said:


> Hey,
> 
> I found that if you clear the cache and cookies on your browser it will stop sticking on that page since the rebuild was done by Kyle.
> 
> ~Sheeena


Seriously?? Is that the only answer you guys have for all the problems on this site? The problem isn't our cookies and cache. It's your team's lack of tech know-how. That's seriously the bottom line.

Let's get real here: if we're all experiencing these same issues in some form or fashion over and over, then the problem isn't on our end. It's on yours.

At least be honest about it and admit you don't know how to fix it. I can respect that. But passing the buck onto us?........ I'll never respect that.

Sheeze


----------



## Hope Shimmers

3putt said:


> Seriously?? Is that the only answer you guys have for all the problems on this site? The problem isn't our cookies and cache. It's your team's lack of tech know-how. That's seriously the bottom line.
> 
> Let's get real here: if we're all experiencing these same issues in some form or fashion over and over, then the problem isn't on our end. It's on yours.
> 
> At least be honest about it and admit you don't know how to fix it. I can respect that. But passing the buck onto us?........ I'll never respect that.
> 
> Sheeze


Who the F are you, exactly, to tell the administrators what to do and how to do it?

You may be a supporting member (so am I), but you have no idea how much $ it actually takes to run this place. Server fees, etc.

I run this software on a similar forum that I administrate and own. I will tell you this: the problem is NOT on the admins end. It's on the software end, and the admins and owners can't fix a problem inherent to the software. All they can do is give advice on how to circumvent or lessen the issues, which is what is being done.

I really hate that attitude from people who just don't get it, but expect perfection and won't appreciate anyone else trying to fix a problem that isn't theirs to begin with. The problem is not the team's lack of "tech know-how", which you would get if you read the thousands of hours that I have about this particular software. So stop your accusations and your lack of respect of something you clearly know nothing about.

This forum is provided as a SERVICE. The fact that it's here at all is because dedicated people invested huge amounts of time and ongoing money to keep it going. Appreciate that and stop feeling like you are entitled to anything.


----------



## chatabox

Yungster said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> I found that if you clear the cache and cookies on your browser it will stop sticking on that page since the rebuild was done by Kyle.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sheeena




I'm using the tapatalk app, and I'm having issues with it there.


----------



## 3putt

Hope Shimmers said:


> Who the F are you, exactly, to tell the administrators what to do and how to do it?
> 
> You may be a supporting member (so am I), but you have no idea how much $ it actually takes to run this place. Server fees, etc.
> 
> I run this software on a similar forum that I administrate and own. I will tell you this: the problem is NOT on the admins end. It's on the software end, and the admins and owners can't fix a problem inherent to the software. All they can do is give advice on how to circumvent or lessen the issues, which is what is being done.
> 
> I really hate that attitude from people who just don't get it, but expect perfection and won't appreciate anyone else trying to fix a problem that isn't theirs to begin with. The problem is not the team's lack of "tech know-how", which you would get if you read the thousands of hours that I have about this particular software. So stop your accusations and your lack of respect of something you clearly know nothing about.
> 
> This forum is provided as a SERVICE. The fact that it's here at all is because dedicated people invested huge amounts of time and ongoing money to keep it going. Appreciate that and stop feeling like you are entitled to anything.


You're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Hope Shimmers

3putt said:


> You're entitled to your opinion.


Yeah, except it's not opinion but rather fact.

But of course you are entitled to feeling entitled. 

The powers that be at vbulletin can't even fix their own product. How is anyone else supposed to, given the limited access to the back end that we have? There is only so much that can be done with the software by the admin team or anyone else. I have an administrator on my forum who is a (brilliant) computer engineer and programs for Google full-time, and he just shakes his head at vbulletin. (I also have one who does nothing except manage moderators, make decisions about rules, and deal with difficult members - of which we thankfully have few. So not every admin has to be a techie. It's generally not a high-paying job. :rofl: )

So short of breaking into vbulletin home base and re-coding their product - something I am sure they would probably be grateful for - there are really only 2 things to be done about the thread problem: 1) limit the length of threads/start new threads for those long ones with the constant issues; or 2) change your user cp/display threads such that the newest posts are at the beginning rather than the end. Those are admin decisions as far as I'm concerned.

We used to use SMF on my forum but switched to vbulletin (we had used it successfully on a forum back in the late 1990/early 2000's) version 4.x because we were having security issues with SMF, particularly their add-ons like photogallery. At the time (and this is still true for the most part), at least vbulletin was keeping up with security patches. That was our most important criteria. At the time we switched from SMF, software such as XenForo was pretty new and fairly expensive. Switching software without losing any data or features is a monstrous process, and you may end up trading 1 problem for 5 different problems. And then you have members who whine after the fact "because they liked that particular feature on the other software better" and so forth. BTDT. So I understand why they are avoiding switching to a different software.

Didn't mean to attack you; sorry if it came out sounding that way. If you have experience with this software then I'll definitely respect your thoughts on it. It just tends to be a trigger for me, because I do not believe (based on experience) that most people recognize the time commitment and financial commitments that go into running a place like this. So when members have 'expectations' or when they insult the administration, I tend to see that as feeling "entitled".  Anyone who insults my admins or moderators in a public post will last about 30 seconds, but that's just me.

Peace.


----------



## CharlieParker

Hope Shimmers said:


> The powers that be at vbulletin can't even fix their own product.


:banghead:


----------



## Administrator

Thread rebuilds, changing thread display counts, thread order, or clearing cookies are all means to get the site to reset how it's displaying, that is the long and short of it. @Hope Shimmers did cover the other side of it, vb doesn't have a fix for this to that end we're not even sure what really causes it. However one user mentioned they got the behavior on Tapatalk, that's the same symptom to a different problem I'm afraid. The Tapatalk app uses the forum's data but is an entirely separate interface however again forcing it "reset" it's thread displays also helps this. Same work arounds apply

Kyle


----------



## browser

I don't know if the problem is with the software itself or with this particular website but I will say that I've spent countless hours on several other VBulletin forums and have NEVER seen this issue which leads me to believe that the problem is..um.. "local".


----------



## Hope Shimmers

browser said:


> I don't know if the problem is with the software itself or with this particular website but I will say that I've spent countless hours on several other VBulletin forums and have NEVER seen this issue which leads me to believe that the problem is..um.. "local".


You are wrong. It has nothing to do with this particular website. It is the vb software.

If you were correct, what would you suggest it is about "this particular website" that is the problem? Since you came up with that conclusion, I presume you have an idea of what the problem is. So what is it about the website, in your opinion, that is causing the problem?


----------



## browser

Hope Shimmers said:


> You are wrong. It has nothing to do with this particular website. It is the vb software.
> 
> If you were correct, what would you suggest it is about "this particular website" that is the problem? Since you came up with that conclusion, I presume you have an idea of what the problem is. So what is it about the website, in your opinion, that is causing the problem?


Corrupted database files would be my guess.


----------



## Hope Shimmers

browser said:


> Corrupted database files would be my guess.


It's a common problem. Lots of posts like the one below. I have had the same problem, and I don't have corrupted database files.

Last new post doesn't always show up in the thread - vBulletin Community Forum


----------



## browser

Hope Shimmers said:


> It's a common problem. Lots of posts like the one below. I have had the same problem, and I don't have corrupted database files.
> 
> Last new post doesn't always show up in the thread - vBulletin Community Forum


 @Hope Shimmers

It says right there in the link you provided that the forum admins took steps to fix the problem and were able to resolve it.


----------



## Hope Shimmers

browser said:


> @Hope Shimmers
> 
> It says right there in the link you provided that the forum admins took steps to fix the problem and were able to resolve it.


No, that's not what it said. Try reading more carefully. It said that rebuilding the threads fixed the issue at the time, but only temporarily. In fact, Yungster posted on page 2 of this thread (post #18) that he did the exact same thing, with the exact same results.


----------



## browser

Hope Shimmers said:


> No, that's not what it said. Try reading more carefully. It said that rebuilding the threads fixed the issue at the time, but only temporarily. In fact, Yungster posted on page 2 of this thread (post #18) that he did the exact same thing, with the exact same results.


The fix worked only temporarily because there is corruption in the forum database.


----------



## Hope Shimmers

browser said:


> The fix worked only temporarily because there is corruption in the forum database.


Okay sir, whatever you say.

There is no corruption in my database, as ensured by two programmers and one database developer, yet I had the same results. But I will rest my case since you seem to know it all. Thanks.


----------



## 225985

browser said:


> The fix worked only temporarily because there is corruption in the forum database.




The database is not corrupt. It's cheating. And database history is being rewritten. Trickle posts.


----------



## TheGoodGuy

blueinbr said:


> The database is not corrupt. It's cheating. And database history is being rewritten. Trickle posts.


I see what you did there...


----------



## Administrator

This site is hosted on twin nodes, in essence there are two copies of it at any given time, the site switches between when it exceeds memory load to keep from going down, it does this several times a day. The corruption being eluded to would need to exist on both nodes or we'd see it jumping back and forth. It also wouldn't go unnoticed for long since the site also does nightly maintenance and back up cycles. 

Kyle


----------



## FeministInPink

Deleted post.


----------



## Affaircare

This thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/privat...t-d-might-r-im-definitely-nuts-i-know-31.html ends with posts dated in early January...so the final pages are not displaying.


----------



## Administrator

Running the re-syncing tools from my end to clear up what we can

Kevin


----------



## Affaircare

Hey @Yungster, 

Would it be easier on the forum and syncing etc. if we started "Part 2" after 1000 posts on a thread? 

So for example, if someone has a popular thread and it's getting long, at some point is it easier for the server if we tell the OP "Hey we're at 1000 posts, let's start a Part 2 thread"? If so, as an active participant I'll help remind OPs to do so!


----------



## Administrator

Affaircare said:


> Hey @Yungster,
> 
> Would it be easier on the forum and syncing etc. if we started "Part 2" after 1000 posts on a thread?
> 
> So for example, if someone has a popular thread and it's getting long, at some point is it easier for the server if we tell the OP "Hey we're at 1000 posts, let's start a Part 2 thread"? If so, as an active participant I'll help remind OPs to do so!


This is typically what other communities have turned to. It would be much appreciated if larger threads were 'closed' and linked to in a new thread for continuity  (not only on our end, but on your end too since you won't have to wait for our tools to finish!).

I will mention that it's not *always* the larger threads that get a little off kilter, so you may still need to report some but it should be less.

Dayle


----------



## Affaircare

:smthumbup: Cool I'll do my best to encourage that on the longer threads in which I'm participating.


----------



## 225985

I'm waiting for this thread to become so big we need a part 2.


----------



## Tillaan

@Yungster

My thread which has been broken and fixed a number of times is between 400-500 posts, would you recommend I start a new one and link to the old one? If so would we be able to fix mine so people can get caught up if the want to? I'll gladly lock it and start a new one if that helps, I know I post a LOT in it.


----------



## FeministInPink

@Yungster The Singles Thread isn't showing any new posts after this page:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/life-after-divorce/79153-singles-tam-2317.html

But I could see posts after this page previously. I would love to start a Part Deux, but I won't be able to link to it is no one can see the newest post.


----------



## rockon

I am having a new problem that has never occurred before. Three times this morning it just signs me out, have been online about an hour. 

Anyone else?


----------



## 225985

rockon said:


> I am having a new problem that has never occurred before. Three times this morning it just signs me out, have been online about an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else?




Ha. My virus that kicks you off TAM seems to be doing its job


----------



## rockon

blueinbr said:


> Ha. My virus that kicks you off TAM seems to be doing its job


:lol:


----------



## Administrator

Hey all

Running the rebuild tool for the above mentioned threads that are currently inaccessible. Should be completed in the next hour or so. If it's still an issue after that, let us know.



rockon said:


> I am having a new problem that has never occurred before. Three times this morning it just signs me out, have been online about an hour.
> 
> Anyone else?


This sounds like you may have a corrupt cookie. Have you tried clearing your cache and cookies? Were there any changes to your browser settings that would affect how it stores cookies? (It needs to save them, at least for this site). The site isn't set to expire your login for over two hours. 

Dayle


----------



## EllisRedding

Yungster said:


> This sounds like you may have a corrupt cookie.


----------



## FeministInPink

Yungster said:


> Hey all
> 
> Running the rebuild tool for the above mentioned threads that are currently inaccessible. Should be completed in the next hour or so. If it's still an issue after that, let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like you may have a corrupt cookie. Have you tried clearing your cache and cookies? Were there any changes to your browser settings that would affect how it stores cookies? (It needs to save them, at least for this site). The site isn't set to expire your login for over two hours.
> 
> Dayle


Thanks!!!


----------



## Affaircare

Two threads in the Private Members Section are currently having this error where the last pages are not clickable:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/354978-what-do-i-do-now-25.html OMO's thread

and 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/privat...final-stage-my-divorce-getting-tough-203.html VH's thread


Both are fairly big but both do not display the latest posts made on the thread. Seems like you may need to run the rebuild tool on them.


----------



## Administrator

I was able to go to the last page on both? I've run a rebuild just in case. It'll take a while so I'll check back whens it done for an update.

Niall

Update: I ran the rebuild, can you have a look and see if that fixed the issue for you.


----------



## TheGoodGuy

This one seems to be corrupt again. it shows new replies but I can't get to them.
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/new-me...f/340521-fianc-es-tattoo-30.html#post18000362


----------



## Administrator

should be working now

Lee


----------



## john117

This thread doesn't seem to work in Tapatalk at least...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/showthread.php?t=286897


----------



## TheGoodGuy

Yungster said:


> should be working now
> 
> Lee


Yep, thanks Lee


----------



## Administrator

Hey John117 - what device are you using? The whole thread doesn't work or just certain pages seem inaccessible? I'll do a rebuild and see if that makes any improvements. Give it a try after a few hours when this is posted. 

Thanks,
Natalie


----------



## john117

Tapatalk on Android...


----------



## Administrator

Looking better now. Give it a try?

Kevin


----------

